# PFS or Priority Field Services



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Just got an email from them this morning, anyone have any experiences to share? I briefly tried to search old threads but came up with nothing so please excuse me if it has already been mentioned.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

I was contacted too. 

PS - Another preservation company in Austin, Tx......interesting.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ARpreservation said:


> I was contacted too.
> 
> PS - Another preservation company in Austin, Tx......interesting.


So did I. Weird. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

The first name of the person I was to talk to seems pretty familiar. Didnt get her last name, however her first name is pretty distinct.

Well c what they say


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Never heard of them myself. I did a search and found this:

http://www.wfaa.com/news/investigates/NO-CHECKS-NO-BALANCES-92363609.html

2 excerpts from the article:

"Steve Tiedeman said he is owed thousands by Priority Field Services in Austin. Tiedeman said Priority told him it had not been paid by Bank of America."

"We called Priority's founder, Jack Millar, who offered no comment."

Whatever you do, do your research before you agree to anything. There are several companies with the same name but in different states but the article was written about the PFS in Austin, TX.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Good catch Linda.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

Anybody ever wind up doing anything for them? They called me out of the blue 2 days ago and I did an initial lawn bid for an overgrown property about 5 miles from my house. Even got a $30 trip charge, or atleast approved for one, before I even got to ask for it. Not sure whats up with them but we shall see I guess...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

*Got a call also*

I received a call 2 days ago, called back today. Their client had already assigned the w/o. The place was less than a mile from my office but we have been swamped. I talked to Bridget. Had her send the vendor info/price schedule. Some things are lower some things are higher (than my curren prices) I'll have no trouble jumping with their prices, just dont know enough about them to trust them with my dime.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

EPP, LLC,

Post your introduction. Tell everyone who you are and what you offer. Main page introduction tab.

Welcome from Iowa.


----------

